# DIY Plants



## bayhay69 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a quick question about DO-IT-YOURSELF plants. You know with the "safe" silicone. I was wondering when you use the fake plants (leaves etc.) can you also put fake flowers ? You know the silk kind you find at craft stores like AC Moores or Michaels ? 
Thanks in advance.
Kelly


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I've used flowers. Here's what I do:

1) I make sure there is no glitter or 'decorative stuff' on them that could contaminate the water.

2) I make sure there is no metal in the stems. (If there is, I remove it, or I use a section without metal.) 

3) I submerge them in a pot of hot (not boiling) water. I cover the pot, and let it soak overnight (to remove any excess dyes or contaminants).

4) If I want a floating plant, and this isn't floating, I'll create a hole in the back of a silicone suction cup, and push the plant 'stem' through it. (Don't make the hole go all the way through the cup though. It won't stick if there's a hole all the way through.) If I want the plant to be anchored on the bottom, I'll use a tiny bit of aquarium-safe silicone to attach the plant to something like a river rock.


----------

